# My first natural edge bowl



## oldmacnut (Nov 4, 2012)

I mostly do segmented, however last weekend I got the urge to do something really truly different, I took a few chunks of Walnut, and turned them last weekend, and this weekend I modded my donut chuck so I could finish them.

Finish is my Watco mix + Poly, this pic was taken after 6 coats, Ill wet sand tomorrow, do another coat.

I enjoyed taking a break from trying to wrap up the 40 segmented bowls I have been trying to get done in time for my first craft show this month.

http://i.Rule #2/CFVLg.jpg


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 4, 2012)

They look nice, be sure to post some pics when the finish is done.


----------



## myingling (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 4, 2012)

They are awesome. One question I have is wet sanding after you put on a poly. I always thought you wet sanded to raise the grain and get a smoother finish. How does this work once coats of finish are applied?


----------



## oldmacnut (Nov 5, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> They are awesome. One question I have is wet sanding after you put on a poly. I always thought you wet sanded to raise the grain and get a smoother finish. How does this work once coats of finish are applied?



I only wet sand between coats of poly, I have never wet sanded just plain wood before.


----------



## robert421960 (Nov 6, 2012)

they sure look nice


----------



## Patrude (Nov 9, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> I mostly do segmented, however last weekend I got the urge to do something really truly different, I took a few chunks of Walnut, and turned them last weekend, and this weekend I modded my donut chuck so I could finish them.
> 
> Finish is my Watco mix + Poly, this pic was taken after 6 coats, Ill wet sand tomorrow, do another coat.
> 
> ...



now those are just elegent. What a nice looking peice of craftsmanship. Congrats, thanks for sharing


----------

